# jelly like mucus discharge - is this normal?



## zippy_100 (Apr 21, 2011)

HI all

Hope you can help.

I've been trying to find out whether it is normal to have a thick jelly like discharge in pregnancy?
I'm currently 9 + 3 with twins. I had a couple of small bleeds last week, and 2 scans confirmed both were still there with strong heartbeats and that I had a small haematoma on the 2nd placenta.
I have been off work since and have been occasionally spotting brown stuff, which I understand is nothing to be too concerned about.
However, I went to the toilet last night and had a big glob of thick mucus discharge, with some light brown staining in it.  Since then, the mucus has continued and I'm really worried this is the mucus plug coming away and an impending miscarriage. It's continuuing to be a tan brown with little clear jelly bits.
Sorry if this is tmi, I'm just in a state of worry as I've had 5 miscarriages.

I'm not having any cramping, just some lower abdominal discomfort.  Is this something I need to be concerned about, or is it normal to have this type of discharge?
Any help gratefully appreciated

Sally xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Can be normal to have increased discharge in pregnancy. On its own don't be worried about it. Keep an eye on it and discomfort and if doesnt settle get yourself seen. 

Kaz xxx


----------

